# my first panick attack



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Last night i went to bed, i was trying to fall asleap and this feeling of fear came over me. It started in my shoulder then to my head and chest, like i couldn't breath a bit. I got up and my heart started to pound and i felt weak like i was going to faint. This feeling got stronger and stronger until i thought that maybe i was going to die. I came downstairs and explained this to my husband who was watching tv. He had a few drinks so i thought for sure if i would have to go to the hospital i would die because he couldn't drive and for sure i could nnot drive. I understood what was happening to me because i read so much about this before, so, i calmed myself down and eventualy after a few minutes it went away. I went back to bed and as soon as i tried to relax it started again but not as strong. I thought i was going out of my mind. I finaly fell asleep and I hope this never happens again. Is this a classic case of anxiety attack? What can i do to prevent another?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm sorry to say it sounds like a panic attack to me. I used to have them when I was in my late 20s and now at 52 I had a few small ones before chronic diarehha set in for six months straight. Tried Xanax, an anti-anxiety med, and it stopped the D within 48 hours. Went to my psychiatrist and we added Effexor XR while reducing the Xanax. Now symptom-free for months and feel soooo much better. I noticed from a previous post that you had been given Paxil but were concerned about weight gain. I have had no problems with weight and the Effexor--and since I don't feel listless and worn out I'm a lot more active--and I just checked the info on Effexor and it does not mention weight gain, but possiblity of WEIGHT LOSS! Anyway, that's what works for me. (If you get another panic attack, try removing yourself from the spot where it begins and do something to keep you from focusing on the physical feelings, which can get so scarey. My therapist used to descibe dealing with a panic attack like riding a wave--it will come, get bigger and pull you up, but eventually will let you back down.) Hang in there and take care. Meditation, yoga, walking are all good stress reducers--and I've found that just slowing down helps a lot.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks california for your help. I'm sure it was a panick attack and i'm thinking that maybe i should see my dorctor about it. I am not on paxil, i was thinking of asking for it but never did because i heard a lot of people gain wheight on it. It did feel like a wave of terror came over me, it didn't last long but what a nasty feeling that was. I know it won't kill me but it sure feels like it.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

jo-jo,I have just recently started having panic attacks. I had one on Thursday that had me so worked up, I almost threw up. You are right they are very scary. I knew what was happening, but it didn't help much. I took a half of a Tranxene, and got really busy doing whatever. It helped calm me down. Hope you are feeling much better now.


----------



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

I've had several panic attacks too. They are pretty scary especially if you live alone. Try to keep your mind busy and not think about your bodily functions. The more you think about them, the worse it becomes. You can also take deep breaths, and think about each breath as you inhale and exhale. It helps to breathe into a small paper bag so you rebreathe the same air. That always works for me.You can also get an inhaler. It's hard to use when your having breathing difficulties, but my doctor said that it would open the airways and help with breathing. I never did get the nerve to try it cause I didn't want to make things worse.I know that they say you can't die from an attack but it sure feels like you might. It always feels good to go outside in the cool air. That seems to allow more air to enter the lungs.Hope these ideas help!!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd like to say that trying to divert your mind from a panic attack when it is happening, does not (in my opinion) mean you should in anyway ignore what those attacks are telling you. Panic attacks happen for a reason; your mind is trying to "tell" you something through your body. Panic attacks rarely go away on their own, you need to find ways to deal with them. That might be medication to start, but should eventually include other kinds of therapy as was discussed earlier. This will rarely get better just by "trying to calm down" because it is more than that. Take care of youself, find good professional help and let them help you find a path. You can find a way. Take care.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bonjour Jo-Jo,If you are having anxiety attacks you need to seek help with a licensed health practitioner. From what I understand, you need to work your way out of an attack. Which also means you need to "induce" one with your practitioner present.Manipulez avec soins!


----------

